# Sativa Dominant week 8 of flower. ALL Flouro Grow....



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 14, 2008)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: The first several pix are with the flash on. The third one (with my hand in it), and the last one (of the lower-most buds) is without the flash so you can really see the vibrant colors and trichrome development.
KEEP IN MIND: this is an all flouro grow. NO HIDs were used. Total Wattage is 280W of T5 Flouro.
ALSO, PLEASE NOTE: this was a bagseed, and now I have seeds. Nice, big buds. With seeds. DON'T GROW BAGSEED. DARN HERMIES!!!
I ordered beans and will never have this problem again.....
THANK YOU.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 14, 2008)

Not bad. Don't count on not getting hermies just because you bought good genetics. I have purchase over 100 beans and have grown about 50 of them. I have had a few hermie plants here and there. So make sure you always keep your eye open for them. Do not buy fem seeds, they herm quite easily even if you give them perfect conditions. I was just reading Dutch Passion's new bulletin about there fem program. They now state that it is common to get late bloom male flowers using their fem seeds. I have not had this problem using standard seeds. I even let my bubblegum go 10 weeks and it never threw a nanner. The Dutch Passion Blueberry Fems threw nanners at 7 weeks like clock work. I even tried growing them in a different environment with different nutes and they hermied at 7 weeks again.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to know. Thank you. I have never had hermies, and this grow had two. The seeds I ordered are NOT femed. Too expensive. Stiil good bud, even with a seed here and there.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2008)

Not to make you sketchy or anything but...You don't have any unwelcome guests on those ladies, do you? Like on the underside of the leaf...maybe red spots? That spotting looks a little troubling.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 14, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Not to make you sketchy or anything but...You don't have any unwelcome guests on those ladies, do you? Like on the underside of the leaf...maybe red spots? That spotting looks a little troubling.


 
Nutrient burn. Got a little over zeleous with the foliare feeds a coupla weeks ago.....


----------



## st00ner (Nov 18, 2008)

About how many seeds do you have skinx?

Like, does every plant have 300 seeds or are there just a few here and there?

Great looking bud btw


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 21, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> About how many seeds do you have skinx?
> 
> Like, does every plant have 300 seeds or are there just a few here and there?
> 
> Great looking bud btw


 

Just a few here and there.


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 5, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Not to make you sketchy or anything but...You don't have any unwelcome guests on those ladies, do you? Like on the underside of the leaf...maybe red spots? That spotting looks a little troubling.




Spider Mites!


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

that looks like some tasty weed!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

wow! looks great


----------

